# Stumbling around Tampa



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Please warn the sheriff I will be in Palm Harbor FL July 15-19. Supposed to be attending my company's business meeting at Innisbrook, but really looking for oldtime cigar factories and nouveau cigar stores. Tampa Humidor is on my list.
Can any Florida 'bros recommend cigar places?


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

tampa sweethearts :tu



ripper said:


> Please warn the sheriff I will be in Palm Harbor FL July 15-19. Supposed to be attending my company's business meeting at Innisbrook, but really looking for oldtime cigar factories and nouveau cigar stores. Tampa Humidor is on my list.
> Can any Florida 'bros recommend cigar places?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I would make the trip over to downtown St. Pete to hang out at Central Cigars if you are looking for a nice B&M, with a liquor license, in a very quaint part of town.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh my goodness, your heading to palm harbor.. I grew up there.. 

if you head west on tarpon Ave then turn right on Alt 19 about 50ft on the right is a B&M.. 

but of course you have to hit ybor and hit the smoke shops.. 

have fun and play a round on Copperhead, great course....


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

3 places very close.

MJM Fine Cigars and Tobacco http://www.mjmfinecigars.com/

Smokers Den 29140 U.S. Hwy. 19 N. Clearwater, Fl. 33761 727-784-1676

_*Blue Smoke Cigar Bar *_http://www.bluesmokecigarbar.com/


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

CBI_2 said:


> 3 places very close.
> 
> MJM Fine Cigars and Tobacco http://www.mjmfinecigars.com/
> 
> ...


WOW, can't believe I never saw this. You gotta stop into MJMFuneCigars....it is literally no more than 3 miles sough on 19. Same side of the road in the same plaza with Outback.


----------

